# My Boy Dry and Wet



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

Looking oh so skinny and sad during today's bath.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks better dry and fluffed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2019)

Poor baby. Look at those pleading eyes. I remember giving mine a bath in the bath tub during the winter and trying to keep a big towel wrapped around him until I rubbed him dry but as hard as I tried he would wiggle and shake it off and I'd have water sprayed all over the house. I did it to our cat also and she would hold a grudge for hours after.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

For sure AC, takes after his mom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

I lock myself in the bathroom with him Ruth and use 3 dog towels, one big bath sheet and two regular towels.  I try and drape that big one over him before he starts to shake, but not always successful.  If it's winter, like now, I also hit him with a warm blow dryer to get some of the moisture off before he goes in the yard again.  The cat.....only partial baths in the past when needed, don't ever remember giving him a full bath, but he does get brushed often to avoid hairball issues.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Poor baby. Look at those pleading eyes. I remember giving mine a bath in the bath tub during the winter and trying to keep a big towel wrapped around him until I rubbed him dry but as hard as I tried he would wiggle and shake it off and I'd have water sprayed all over the house. I did it to our cat also and she would hold a grudge for hours after.



OMG Ruth, you bathed a cat? No way would I attempt that...I use the little baby wipes every now and then and she even hates THAT. But she likes being brushed.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 11, 2019)

Your dog looks like mine when I bath them; miserable. They hate it BUT my biggest surprise is Ruth. 
You bathed a CAT???:wow:
You are far bolder than I


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

Keesha, he hates it in the tub, but when I towel dry him and open that bathroom door, he runs around the house like crazy, happy as a clam. nthego:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 12, 2019)

He so good looking!  I take Koda to the groomer.  Cost a fortune but I'm not doing those anal glands, lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2019)

So gorgeous, but those ''take pity on me mummy''..eyes... LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> He so good looking!  I take Koda to the groomer.  Cost a fortune but I'm not doing those anal glands, lol.



Thanks Aneeda!  I don't want to pay for a groomer, plus I don't trust them, had a couple of bad experiences so I'm glad I have my own grooming table, clippers, etc., had Standard Schnauzers for decades and it's saved me a lot of money.  As far as the anal glands, I may be wrong, but from what I've heard from my vet over the years is that it's not necessary unless the dog is exhibiting a need for it, like scootching on the floor or biting at his anal region.  If I needed that done, personally, I'd rather have the vet do it than a groomer.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2019)

I've only bathed a cat once (and once was enough but the cat was covered with black soot from a chimney incident and HAD to be bathed) but someone had made a suggestion to me that really helped.

Bathe a cat in a double sink.  Put it over the divider (front legs in one, back legs in the other). Hold the scruff.  Their hind legs can't get any traction and they are essentially helpless.  Sounds rough, but it sure saves you from serious scratches and bites.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

So cute!  Love those why me eyes.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2019)

You use the same method I used with our labs, SB .. they always had the zoomies afterward, and in the summer, they would _have_ to get in the backyard to roll in the grass.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2019)

He's handsome. even when wet!


----------



## Linda (Mar 13, 2019)

What a cute dog!  One of our little ones likes the blow dryer and the other one doesn't so I just use it on Seth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your nice words about Bigfoot! :thanks:  Jujube, that does sound a little bit rough, but I'll definitely keep that in mind for the future if I have to give my Loki a full bath, thanks!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2019)

Bigfoot ..  I love the nicknames we give our pets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2019)

Hubby named him that Pinky, when his hair grows long it gets shaggy and he looks like a bigfoot, I would have just given him a name like muffin or boo boo. :love_heart:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2019)

I call our daughter's Corgi (Abbi), Boo-Boo   Called one of our labs Nu-Nu 

Bigfoot is so cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!  I still sneak in my Boo Boos and other cutsey names on a daily basis, Nu Nu is a cute name too!


----------



## Starfish (Mar 15, 2019)

Dog language! The eyes tell all...

First photo: I know, I know, I'm just the best-looking, smartest, most loveable dog you ever met!
Second photo: Mama, how could you! Just how could you be so cruel!

He's a beautiful baby!
Dogs are just soo awesome!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> OMG Ruth, you bathed a cat? No way would I attempt that...I use the little baby wipes every now and then and she even hates THAT. But she likes being brushed.



Once upon a time, in my ignorant and brash youth, I tried to give a cat a bath.  I think I used up a whole box of bandaids on my wounds and the cat was pissed off for at least a week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

He is such a cutie!  I bet he's a real good boy too...dog's are the best


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 4, 2019)

Such a handsome dog. He reminds me of Tiger from The Brady Bunch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne and Mollypops! :thankyou:  I had to look up the Brady Bunch dog,  and you're right, they do look similar.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Ruthanne and Mollypops! :thankyou:  I had to look up the Brady Bunch dog,  and you're right, they do look similar.


You are very welcome SeaBreeze


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2019)

Awww  Seabreeze,  What  a  Sweetheart !!   Give  him a  little  belly rub  for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks Falcon, will do! :love_heart:


----------



## Ronni (Apr 4, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Keesha, he hates it in the tub, but when I towel dry him and open that bathroom door, he runs around the house like crazy, happy as a clam. nthego:


  We call this the zoomies!!!  

He looks so forlorn, that look is all 'How could you DO this to me????"  

Dogs have THE BEST looks!


----------

